# Silicone FX demo MHC



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Be sure to catch our XtremeHauntFx demo at Haunted House Convention | Midwest Haunters Convention | Columbus, Ohio this June, we will be recreating the Silicone trauma wound as seen in our XtremeHauntFX dvd..... Special thanks to Mold Making, Mold Rubber and Casting Resins From Smooth-On for providing us with a excellent product to work with!!!!
Nothing beats this stuff for realistic trauma.


----------

